# Albany Ny Carpet Road Racing



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

Racing at science and hobby on saturdays 12.00pm. 2ave Watervlet ny. 1/10 touring car , new carpet


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

just yell if your coming


----------

